
If ad tech is not sustainable, what can publishers do? - subpar
http://www.poynter.org/2016/if-ad-tech-is-not-sustainable-what-can-publishers-do/413370/
======
dredmorbius
This is a really good analysis, and part of a good series. My suggestion:
resubmit it following HN's (somewhat hidden) guidelines: emailing
hn@ycombinator.com as a notice seems generally to help.

